
Legislator Says Housing Is a Right, Sues Affordable Housing in Her District - utternerd
https://reason.com/2019/10/11/legislator-who-argues-housing-is-a-human-right-also-suing-to-stop-affordable-housing-in-her-district/
======
IanDrake
Also, legislator has no idea what rights are.

No one has a right to another's output.

We have a right to a free press... Not to free newspapers.

We have a right to bear arms... Not to free guns.

